# I'm drawing unemployment



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> This kind of **** just rubs me the wrong way.


Just make sure that when your customer"s" go to pay YOU in cash you say no, check only please I want it traceable.. I actually do and have said that..


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Sandy is pretty hot for a squirrel. She's about a 36c cup I figure.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

cleveman said:


> There was a good episode of sponge bob this evening. Somebody lost their laugh box and sponge bob donated part of his. In the end, they both laughed the same.


Can't believe I actually laughed at this. Not about the
Spongbob episode, but that someone would actually
post a Spongebob update.

I smell a new thread coming up.

'Who watches Spongebob?'

Maybe a new forum? 'SpongebobTalk'....
Listening Nathan?


:cool2:


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Sandy is pretty hot for a squirrel. She's about a 36c cup I figure.


'Sandy'? 'Oprah'?....what the hell are you doing
with your spare time Bro?


----------



## realelectrician (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a neighbor who does handyman work when he is on disability and collects food stamps too. He rents the garage and has tons of tools and does work regularly. He told me he had lots of surgeries but always out working.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

All these people say they can't find a job. Hell, I manage to find 30 or so jobs a year.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> Sandy is pretty hot for a squirrel. She's about a 36c cup I figure.


...and she's a Texas Red Squirrel > insert sponge Bob laugh<


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Bunited2 said:


> 'Sandy'? 'Oprah'?....what the hell are you doing
> with your spare time Bro?


Pretty much laying on the couch with my phone trying not to think about much.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Oconomowoc said:


> I told you guys my solution for unemployment. Put all unemployed people to work on stationary bicycles hooked to a power generator and make them pedal for 8 hours.
> 
> Put the bikes in all the abandoned factories that went to China.
> 
> ...


What about the disabled people? We can't even check welfare recipients for drugs but we can force people to work.



Leo G said:


> All these people say they can't find a job. Hell, I manage to find 30 or so jobs a year.


We can't find help. We have been at full staff 2x in the past 2 years and they have been for about a week each time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Maybe they don't want to work is because what they get paid can't pay the bills! I think we have a lot bigger things to fix than Americans getting a little bit of money. The list is long!


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, if they have to many bills maybe they need to reduce some things like cable TV, cell phones for all family members, going out to eat 3 times a week, hamburg instead of steak, pasta instead of hamburg.

Live within your means, don't use the CC unless it's truly an emergency. Don't by that Wii and 5 games because your kids are bugging you because it's on TV every hour....

Live within your means and by all means support yourself because I certainly don't have the extra cash around to support you.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Well, if they have to many bills maybe they need to reduce some things like cable TV, cell phones for all family members, going out to eat 3 times a week, hamburg instead of steak, pasta instead of hamburg.
> 
> Live within your means, don't use the CC unless it's truly an emergency. Don't by that Wii and 5 games because your kids are bugging you because it's on TV every hour....
> 
> Live within your means and by all means support yourself because I certainly don't have the extra cash around to support you.


I had a roommate living with me back in my single days. One month he was a week late on rent. I came home from work and he was eating a steak, drinking a beer, and watching one of 2 movies that he just bought (not rented). I flipped my lid. 

He lived with me another 2 years and it never happened again.


Sometimes people just need a cold hard dose of reality to be put back into perspective.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> Here's half the problem... That all of you failed to get...:whistling
> 
> If worker A is on unemployment, and priar to being unemployed, he was making $12..($190 a week on eu). He gets a job, for x. If he loses that job with in 90 days, for whatever reason, he can't refile. Here's the best part, if you get fired, you can't collect, unless your laid off. If you quit you can't collect. ALOT of my friends fell into this issue.. Companies will hire a person for x, and then fire them at day 88. Or they make it so difficult they either drive the person to quit, or fire them over something dumb. The key here, is 90 days... Most of your temp workers, work 75-80 days and get laid off...bam no more unemployment.
> 
> ...


 It doesn't work that way here.
Here- the worker needs something like 20 weeks work to qualify-and those 20 weeks can be from 20 different employers. Also- a guy could go to work on monday-----work ONE hour and then be sent home for the rest of the week-that still qualifies as a week. It's actually fair in a way becaus his UE is calculated as a % of his weekly earnings over that 20 weeks-so working that ONE hour gets him a weeks' qualification-but it pulls his average earnings down.

It's a complicated system because the average earnings aren't calculated strictly on the last 20 weeks or the last 52 weeks- but stretch back over the last 18 months or so.

Most of the people I know in seasonal work who end up collecting UE are getting just either side of $200/week

It's hardly lavish-and if some of them occasionally earn a few bucks from "snow removal" I don't begrudge them that either( last winter there were maybe 3 plowable days)

I pay into the UE system and a quick "back of an envelope" calculation shows that what I pay in each year pretty much covers what they take out-- so why should I be upset- they have earned it, in my opinion.
Stephen


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

In GA I think they have to earn around $2500 with an employer before they qualify for UE


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

The cold hard fact is, there _is_ work that needs done, and there _are_ jobs to be had, and yet people who are capable of working are sitting on their arse. 

I beleive in having a welfare and unemployment system 100%, but as long as we have it, there will be people who abuse it. 

I think one solution would be to have a place where all open jobs are registered with unemployment and they can have an easier time matching people with work.

I do know that if you are collecting unemployment you cant turn down a job offer, but I don't know how to reportit. Call your local unemployment office!

I will be honest, I used unemployment as a stepping stone to getting on my feet with my own work, and I don't think theres anything wrong with that aslong as its a means to an end, and not the end means. .


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It doesn't matter if you report things or fire guys. They can still collect. I fired a guy who was with me a few months two years ago. I brought on another guy who we later found out we both knew the guy I fired. He told me the guy has been working for a while but yet he was still drawing unemployment off my account.

I reported it, even gave the number of the guy paying him cash. Nothing happened. I don't bother anymore because either way I have to pay into unemployment and it really doesn't matter how much comes out. Right now I think I'm -20000ish. Oh well.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> Lol
> 
> I'm a big Sponge Bob fan. Plankton would be my favorite character, especially when he uses words like "diabolical".
> 
> Ever see the one where Plankton starts a band to steal the secret recipe and wears a ling wig. It was brilliant.


Sponge bob is awesome.. Supposed to be for kids but i don think they get how funny it really is


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

RemodelGA said:


> I had a roommate living with me back in my single days. One month he was a week late on rent. I came home from work and he was eating a steak, drinking a beer, and watching one of 2 movies that he just bought (not rented). I flipped my lid.
> 
> He lived with me another 2 years and it never happened again.
> 
> ...


1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jamestrd said:


> 1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..


No... If he had $20 to spare it should have been sitting on the kitchen table until his share of rent was paid. 

I had a similar situation when I sold a car (I was 16) to a friend, I took payments and he fell behind. Called me up telling me about this stereo he was going to buy for the car, I went off on him... I got paid before he bought the stereo.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

jamestrd said:


> 1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..


Guess we know who eats steak instead of payin the bills...


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

There was a story a few weeks back, a group of people collecting unemployment of $ 1,980.00 per month were offered a job, pay would have been $ 2,060.00 a month after typical deductions...no one took the job as the $ 80.00 per month increase was not enough motivation for them to get up in the morning, each said they would rather sit at home...sad society

America in the past averaged a 4% unemployment rate, this was the standard that you were use to seeing, yes it would fluctuate up and down, but in general it was 4%. Moving forward, unemployment has skyrocketed, it will slowly settle down and level out somewhere between 7-9%, here's the sad part, get used to it, your current administration is going to convince the masses that this is the new standard and what was happening 20 plus years ago was not normal.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> 1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..


There was a time where the room mate would have been embarrassed to do that...


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

jamestrd said:


> 1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..


Op'er does not say how long ago he is talking about. When I was single, 20 per week ( 80 for most months) would be a good start toward half of rent.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> There was a story a few weeks back, a group of people collecting unemployment of $ 1,980.00 per month were offered a job, pay would have been $ 2,060.00 a month after typical deductions...no one took the job as the $ 80.00 per month increase was not enough motivation for them to get up in the morning, each said they would rather sit at home...sad society
> 
> America in the past averaged a 4% unemployment rate, this was the standard that you were use to seeing, yes it would fluctuate up and down, but in general it was 4%. Moving forward, unemployment has skyrocketed, it will slowly settle down and level out somewhere between 7-9%, here's the sad part, get used to it, your current administration is going to convince the masses that this is the new standard and what was happening 20 plus years ago was not normal.


Chris, if I'm not mistaken economists and educators always use to consider 'full' employment as 6%.

And I agree with what you are saying. It's the new normal.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Chris, if I'm not mistaken economists and educators always use to consider 'full' employment as 6%.
> 
> And I agree with what you are saying. It's the new normal.


I've seen "full employment" reported at anywhere from 3-5% over the years... haven't seen 6% reported as that though... is that what you meant by the new normal?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe 6% is the normal here in Canada, it's just the way it is. Our economy is doing well, best of the G8, and yet we have 6% unemployment.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Chris Johnson said:


> There was a story a few weeks back, a group of people collecting unemployment of $ 1,980.00 per month were offered a job, pay would have been $ 2,060.00 a month after typical deductions...no one took the job as the $ 80.00 per month increase was not enough motivation for them to get up in the morning, each said they would rather sit at home...sad society
> 
> America in the past averaged a 4% unemployment rate, this was the standard that you were use to seeing, yes it would fluctuate up and down, but in general it was 4%. Moving forward, unemployment has skyrocketed, it will slowly settle down and level out somewhere between 7-9%, here's the sad part, get used to it, your current administration is going to convince the masses that this is the new standard and what was happening 20 plus years ago was not normal.


Chris, you are right. Some people just don't want to work. If you can get a job, you should not be allowed to remain on unemployment.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

summithomeinc said:


> I was trying to get some local help today. So this morning when the waitress at the local cafe offered me her husbands number I said sure I'll give him a call. First thing he says is "I'm drawing unemployment so Ill need paid in cash."
> 
> This kind of **** just rubs me the wrong way.


Welcome to the realities of the world. I used to know someone who received child support and money from the government to support their kid. Yet they were out making money under the table. They probably didn't need the government's money.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

KAP said:


> I've seen "full employment" reported at anywhere from 3-5% over the years... haven't seen 6% reported as that though... is that what you meant by the new normal?


If you pick up old economics books from the 50's-80's most shoot for between 4-6% as the normal full unemployment rate. When we were hitting 2-3% that was really unsafe and quite rare. We experienced boom times of course but that wasn't normal. 

The economy isn't nearly as bad as people make it out to be. Sure, it's not good but many people are working. 

Construction has taken the bulk of the hit so to us it seems like doom but for the rest of the country it's not nearly as bad.

Wages/compensation however would be a whole different topic. That's a larger issue than unemployment. But as far as the unemployment rate that's the least of our problems.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

If you guys saw my emails on price increases from manufacturers you would be concerned. Everybody is raising prices on goods about 8% and in the emails they site 3 primary reasons.

1.) Healthcare mandates
2.) Tax increases
3.) Federal regulations 

Never before have I had emails that spell it out like this. Usually the price increases are because of material costs or labor costs.

Sloan, the largest chroming company, sent all of us an email blasting the Government. And this goes to prove once again that companies don't actually pay for it, consumers do.

I pass this cost along to the customer and the customer, although employed, is running out of disposable income. Now of course for me personally I can just change my marketing and attract more or different customers to make up the difference in lost sales but does that really make the problem go away? No, a bottom rung competitor loses his business. It's a viscous cycle.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

TAHomeRepairs said:


> Guess we know who eats steak instead of payin the bills...


...get over yourself...


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> No... If he had $20 to spare it should have been sitting on the kitchen table until his share of rent was paid.



listen, its not like the guy went to Ruths Steakhouse..he bought a steak and a beer..they probably had no cable, so he got movies to watch..been there done that..
not saying he dont have an obligation but he dont have an obligation to starve because he's late with rent..

buying a cheap steak isn't out of line..hat should he eat? ramen?..
obviously not all the details here, but having been a roommate..i know the stupid tensions that build..this sounds like one of them..

if the guy wnet to the movies, then to steakhouse and finished off the night in the bar..then you got something..

to act above this is ridiculous..everyone took care of themselves at some point where there were other obligations..


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> 1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..


For the record - streak was a ribeye: $10. Beer was a quality 6 pack: $9. DVDs were stickered at $19.99 each. $60 roughly.

I flipped out because he didn't have his priorities in life straight. If he was going through a tough time, I would have had no problem working with him. But rather than pay what rent he could, he blew his money. I told him if things were tight enough where he couldn't pay rent, he should be living on ramen noodles and water, not steak and beer. 

I'm sorry if my belief in personal responsibility offends you.


----------



## vini (Dec 12, 2012)

If a guy has a mortgage, utility's, car payment, wife and child or 2 to take care of, lost his job, got offered a job paying cash plus keep his unemployment going which would not have covered all the costs he has, don't you think its a chance for him to get ahead of the game,use the unemployment to bankroll some money maybe because its going to run out in 1-1/2 years or so. That would make sense to me......but most will spend it, turn down the work, sit on butt, ez street these days.


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

no offense here man..

and that different then what you posted..and no..someone shouldnt be expected to live on Ramen noodles..

keeping it in perspective..

I also agree with over indulgence not being right.....bottomline roommate situations rarely work out well.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Think I'm gonna grill steak tonight


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I can totally see what RemodelGA is saying. It's like a slap in the face when he's the one being responsible.

It's kind of like the guys on CT complaining about the economy and lack of work but hang out on CT all day. 

Go out and hustle. Make it happen. Speaking of which, I should probably start my truck it is after all 10:00. Lol


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jamestrd said:


> no offense here man..
> 
> and that different then what you posted..and no..someone shouldnt be expected to live on Ramen noodles..
> 
> ...


I guess where I look at it is RemodelGA paid the rent/mortgage... his roommate obviously had the money in his pocket but apparently felt no obligation to pay his friend despite being late. Instead, he bought a steak, beer and two movies, of which, out of the three, at best, you can argue the steak was a necessity (the others are luxuries) and then he sits down and watches the TV RemodelGA is paying the electric on...

Another way of looking at this is... you loan your friend money and he says he will pay you by a certain date. The date comes and goes, he doesn't pay you, but instead you come home to find him eating steak, drinking beer, and had bought two movies to watch on your TV with your electric but no money for you. 

Like I said, there was a time where he would have been embarrassed to do that and he wouldn't have had to have his friend flip out to bring him to that point...


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> Think I'm gonna grill steak tonight


Then lay on the couch eating it, watching
Spongebob?....good plan.
______________________________________
I have a friend 'Pineapple Head' one day he tells
me he's getting a $ 10K bonus and he's taking the
family down to Disneyland for vacation. I said 'wtf
don't you pay some to the IRS so they don't take
your house?' he said "why would I pay the IRS 
money when I can go on vacation?" I said 'yeah
good point' (sarcastically of course).

One of the happiest days of my life was paying
off that $ money I owed to the IRS and never 
getting another letter.

This story had to do with steak/rent guy having
his priorities straight.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

I think the whole steak rent thing is a metophor for how our society as a whole looks at our debt and responsibilities towards eachother.

If I had a roommate like that I would be pissed, because chances are, I would be eating ramen and drinking water because I paid his half of the rent. 

That is where our country is........to an extent. Those of us who work hard have to eat ramen so we can pay someone else's rent. That doesn't bother me until I see them eating steak - when I suffer to make their life better, and they sit right in front of me taking advantage of the system taking benefits they don't need, that's like eating steak and drinking beer when they didn't pay their rent yet.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

jamestrd said:


> no offense here man..
> 
> and that different then what you posted..and no..someone shouldnt be expected to live on Ramen noodles..
> 
> ...


I happen to like Ramen noodles.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

vini said:


> If a guy has a mortgage, utility's, car payment, wife and child or 2 to take care of, lost his job, got offered a job paying cash plus keep his unemployment going which would not have covered all the costs he has, don't you think its a chance for him to get ahead of the game,use the unemployment to bankroll some money maybe because its going to run out in 1-1/2 years or so. That would make sense to me......but most will spend it, turn down the work, sit on butt, ez street these days.


While I've never collected unemployment once, I actually don't hold this against anyone so I agree w/ vini. I did try to collect once when I got layed off from a job I had as a project manager; only to find out I couldn't collect because I was like 2 days shy of having worked there long enough (like that complany didn't plan that ). There I was a single income (now zero income) w/ a house, 2 cars 4 kids and a wife to provide for and NOTHING coming in. I didn't play a woe is me song, I got out and found a job doing whatever was there.

I think the problem is a lot of people think they're entitled. I knew a guy that went to college for some weird career in agriculture. He got layed off and drew unemployment forever, turning down jobs all over the place because they weren't exactly what he went to school for. He would sit around drinking all day (on our dime) when he was FULLY capable of working. IMO, that's a big part of what's wrong w/ this country. People need to wake up and realize you don't deserve anything, nothing, nada, zilch. Get off your can and go get a job. If I'm a carpenter and I loose my job, I'll change adult diapers if its all I can find to put food on the table for my family and I.

And anyone can say unemployment isn't much to live off, but you factor in food stamps and free health care and it's starting to be pretty tempting even for someone that's making in the $60k's/year working hard. Start doing cash jobs while your getting all this free gov money and your making a pretty good living.

I honestly don't have much (if any) respect for anyone that would rather sit around than work. I don't see how people like that can get up in the morning and look in the mirror.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

When I was in Florida just now I was talking to a guy from NJ he been collecting and working for cash and he was taking home 1200 a week. Now he was taking a vacation and he got another year to collect.
Welcome to Obama care ladies and gents :laughing: 
So dont be surprised get to work and provide... Many like him depend on us


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Just to put some things in perspective.. As we all know work slows down this time of year but for most of us summers are our busy days...

For the past 2 years, I have invested in my 'short' term future....

I bought 2 freeZers... Paid a total of $200 for both. 28cubic ft of cold storage.
Then, I started buying food in bulk and freezing it. Which most of you should be doing since meat prices are projected to increase 20-40% in the next 6 months!

Anyways, back in august I bought 40 lbs of skinless boneless chicken breast for $60
I also got 50lbs of pork chops for around $70
25 lbsof porterhouse steaks, for a little under $120
50lbs of 80% ground beef, for $90
Then, I got 22lbs of prime rib, for $122. $4.99 a lb.

So I got all my meats, for less than $500 which will last me ALL winter! And, I also managed to pick up a few turkeys for 48cents a pound.... So for the next 6 months, I can eat like a king... And my out of pocket cost is peanuts. I don't have to go to the store for anything.

So, jump ahead to now, where I am doing flyers daily. I come home and make dinner, pork, chicken, spaghetti, steak, ect.. Whatever I feel like. Now I'm living on my savings and what not this winter, not working... Should I be burned at the stake, for eating steak when I'm 'poor'. 

I drink maybe a beer a night.. I don't go out to eat.. Yet some would veiw that as living high off the hog! Or is it more like'planning ahead'? 

The electric for both freezers is peanuts since their in my shop which is a comercial electric account.. Like maybe $1 a month to run both?

So while I agree alot of people don't have a pot to piss in and blow the money they do have, but not all are like that.

Oh and for those of you in WNY.. Good sloan meat market in Cheektowaga.. Great deals to be had!

Actually all I need from the store, is creamer... Once every 2 wks.. And if it's tight, I can switch to powdered creamer...

I'll tell ya,outside the prime rib last week, I haven't spent a penny at the grocery store since 11/18/12. Almost a month.


----------



## crissyissy (Sep 15, 2012)

Seriously? Those are supposed to be good excuses? 

I say get off your a$$es and get jobs. If you lose that one in 90 days...get a new one like the rest of the world has to!


----------



## crissyissy (Sep 15, 2012)

crissyissy said:


> Seriously? Those are supposed to be good excuses?
> 
> I say get off your a$$es and get jobs. If you lose that one in 90 days...get a new one like the rest of the world has to!


Sorry that was supposed to quote someone from the first page!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

CarrPainting said:


> Just to put some things in perspective.. As we all know work slows down this time of year but for most of us summers are our busy days...
> 
> For the past 2 years, I have invested in my 'short' term future....
> 
> ...



wtf..you want a medal?


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> I happen to like Ramen noodles.



Me too..its a good side for my steak


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Ramen noodles are just awesome. I can pound out 2-3 packs easily.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I will give credit to Mike for his idea about the bikes and electricity.
However, I think I have a good solution as well. In Ohio, If you qualify for Unemployment, your first week and your last weeks checks are exactly the same amount. I propose a system that is front loaded. Give the person more for the first week, when they are blind sided, and reduce the amount slightly each week. This will give them incentive to get back to work without dragging out their unemployment forever.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

jamestrd said:


> 1lb chuck steak cost about 3-4. 00 six pack 4.00....cpl vids 5.00 each... Guy spent 20.00 and u flippin out..sounds more lime roommate tension n youhad a bug up your ass..





KAP said:


> There was a time where the room mate would have been embarrassed to do that...


And there was also a time when quotes like jamestrd made would have been embarrassing.....both in language and content...

It's a sorry day here in 2012!


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Just to put some things in perspective.. As we all know work slows down this time of year but for most of us summers are our busy days...
> 
> For the past 2 years, I have invested in my 'short' term future....
> 
> ...


If you earned earned and saved and are living off your own achievements, you obviously aren't free loading. You are welcome to do as you please on your own dime.......


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Acres said:


> Just make sure that when your customer"s" go to pay YOU in cash you say no, check only please I want it traceable.. I actually do and have said that..


I'm not on unemployment and it really doesn't matter if they pay cash or check. It goes in the same account and gets reported/ taxes paid on it. Credit cards are a 5% fee and that money gets reported too.

Kinda like when customers ask if I give a cash discount. I say no. It all goes in the bank and is accounted for regardless of if it is a check or cash.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> wtf..you want a medal?


I think he is saying that you can be responsible, shop frugally and still live well. I think he is saying you don't have to be rich to eat steak at night. Plan ahead, make intelligent decisions and you can live well on any budget.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

mbryan said:


> I think he is saying that you can be responsible, shop frugally and still live well. I think he is saying you don't have to be rich to eat steak at night. Plan ahead, make intelligent decisions and you can live well on any budget.


Cut out things you don't need. Do you really need to pay $89 for cable a month when you can watch television on the internet?

There are ways t cut back cost. If you don't need to reduce cost then that is even better.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> Think I'm gonna grill steak tonight


This discussion makes me hungry for steak.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

cabinetsnj said:


> Cut out things you don't need. Do you really need to pay $89 for cable a month when you can watch television on the internet?
> 
> There are ways t cut back cost. If you don't need to reduce cost then that is even better.


Absolutely :thumbsup:! Talk about feeding the monster anyhow; what a gigantic waist of time and money cable tv is. You're basically paying a minimum $90/mo for the opportunity to sit around and not only waist your time, but melt your brain (and even more your kid's brains if you have kids). I cancelled my cable last Sept (no Tom I don't want a medal :jester. Now, instead of coming home to them watching some ridiculous show on Disney or Nicolodean, they're playing their ipod or the xbox; or complaining because there's nothing to do. What in the world are we doing to our youth?!! 

One time I came home and my 13 year old son was whining because there was nothing to do. I told him to make a roller coaster out of popsicle sticks; so he did :laughing:


----------



## Acres (Feb 12, 2011)

> Think I'm gonna grill steak tonight





> This discussion makes me hungry for steak.


Yup Im going out tonight for steak, grilling to much work.. prime or smothered tips? or maybe even a full rack ribs?


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Acres said:


> Yup Im going out tonight for steak, grilling to much work.. prime or smothered tips? or maybe even a full rack ribs?


The prime rib at Longhorn steakhouse is fantastic if there's one near you! Their horseradish sauce is spectacular too.

Now I want steak


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

astor said:


> But then the hands would be free..maybe something like this???:laughing:


Isn't that Newt Gingrich's wife??


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> It was your money when you were alive, nobody stopped you from spending it.
> 
> Heirs, they should pay. They didn't work for it, it's like lottery money.
> 
> ...


You should have the final say where the money goes, not the government... only one of you worked for it...


----------



## maninthesea (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont begrudge anyone on unemployment that wants to work a part time job for cash only so it does not screw up their UE. I they turn down a full time job thats another story.

I had a good friend with 5years in as driver at UPS. When the economy went south he was at the bottom of the senority list. He was telling me some weeks he got 20hours or less in and other weeks he collected unemployment. Regardless he spent his off time doing things like cutting firewood and other cash jobs to keep the bills paid and the kids fed. Now he is back up to full time as a driver again. If he would not have been able to make some cash on the side he would have had to take whatever full time job came along and lost a much better paying job that eventualy came back.

I have never collected unemployment and hope I never need to but if push came to shover I would collect. But I would be looking for a job while I did! But since we dont have it here in Guam I dont see it ever happening.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

KAP said:


> You should have the final say where the money goes, not the government... only one of you worked for it...


I think Tim just could work for the government.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I would collect unemployment if I could. That is actually one thing I never understood. I pay the most into it but don't get to take one single dollar out of it.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> It was your money when you were alive, nobody stopped you from spending it.
> It's still your money after you die! That's what's called an estate. You make out a will to decide who gets what. But the govt feels that they come first and thus be paid first
> Heirs, they should pay. They didn't work for it, it's like lottery money.All I can say is WOW! So because I was basically unemployed from 2000 to 2007, didn't leave the house where I lived for over 7 years for longer than 18 hrs...was on call to care for my dieing father, 24 hrs a day... Performed many of the same duties as a live in nurse.. Bathing, meals, book work, dealing with doctors, hospitals,drugs, ect...mean while everyone I know is moving on with their lives starting a family ect...I stayed home, and kept my parent out of a nursing home..yet you think I SHOULD pay the govt more taxes on the assets my dad left me for 7 years of servitude? WoW. Just WoW!
> 
> ...


How many other families do the same thing, because they can't afford a nursing home facility? How many families stick one person to care for their elderly so that everything they worked their whole lives on doesn't get eaten up by a nursing home? Alot! Way more than most think... On top of that the parent already paid taxes on that cash/assets...

But wow  like the lottery huh? More like a nightmare


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest with you, TimNJ can't be serious, correct? 

The fact is, he is. Why?
Because gov has done such good job getting some to think that government deserves more of what you work for so they can give back to who and what they think deserves it more. Problem is I am never on the list to receive. Maybe Tim is.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

*"I predict future happiness for Americans if they can prevent the government from wasting the labors of the people under the pretense of taking care of them."* - Thomas Jefferson

Well, neither side is happy... the takers are not happy with the amount they get, and the producers are not happy with the amount being taken... 

Something tells me that if the founding fathers were able to see what we have today, they would be more than a little hesitant to risk their lives and fortune... for what? Worse than what they had?


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> between the already announced lay offs, the shuttering of hundreds of businesses, the cut back on hours from 35 to 29... the non stop spending of our private Federal Reserve (devaluing the currency = inflation) the tax increases on not just businesses, but also sole proprieters (which are set to be slammed) the increase costs in EVERYTHING as inflation hits double digit marks...
> 
> and the fact that now our govt wants to force everyone to purchase health insurance or pay a 'fine'
> 
> ...



I don't complete agree. People between 16 and 30 are the most mobile. There are jobs out there, but people refuse to move.

I have known people with no education and no experience get jobs, because they were willing to go where the jobs were.


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

cabinetsnj said:


> I don't complete agree. People between 16 and 30 are the most mobile. There are jobs out there, but people refuse to move.
> 
> I have known people with no education and no experience get jobs, because they were willing to go where the jobs were.


I don't believe this statement at all anyhow, "those between 16-30 have a 40% unemployment rate right now". Where's that info coming from, Africa or the St Louis ghetto?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

jmacd said:


> Dude, you and people that think like you are why the OP has an employee that doesn't want to work and collect benefits. I can't believe that you believe what you just wrote.
> 
> The surviving family should give the assets to the GOV. Wow!
> Some farmers family, kids, wife etc. will have to sell the farm to pay the taxes. Or a large chunk so the dead farmers family can't continue. Forget the fact that the farm was handed down for generations, nope the gov should have it.


:no:The fed law is based on CASH. That was specifically written like that because somebody could have real esate worth $3million but not have a dime in the bank. That way they don't have to sell the farm to pay inheritance tax.
Of course like I said earlier, your state will have its own Inheritance Tax law.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

CarrPainting said:


> How many other families do the same thing, because they can't afford a nursing home facility? How many families stick one person to care for their elderly so that everything they worked their whole lives on doesn't get eaten up by a nursing home? Alot! Way more than most think... On top of that the parent already paid taxes on that cash/assets...
> 
> But wow  like the lottery huh? More like a nightmare




So you think you are OWED something for taking care of your relative!!
What did you give your parents for changing your sh**** diapers.

The last six months of my mothers life was me dropping everything at all hours of the day night to get her to the dr., hospital, do her grocery shopping, and deal with dementia setting in.
I certainly don't think she owed me anything for doing that. She could have sold everything she had and spent every dime. I even told her to do that a few years earlier and that would make it easier to handle what I have to do with the estate and the other beneficiaries.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

KAP said:


> You should have the final say where the money goes, not the government... only one of you worked for it...


90% of the people do have the final say. The feds aren't getting one dime. The super wealthy are protected by multiple layers of tax shelters and trust funds and foundations.
If you are dissatified, talk to the govenor of your state.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Ironic really.

How is it the government, who has proven to be irresponsible and criminal, convinced people to trust the government? Idiots, all of them.

Complete lunacy.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> 90% of the people do have the final say. The feds aren't getting one dime. The super wealthy are protected by multiple layers of tax shelters and trust funds and foundations.
> If you are dissatified, talk to the govenor of your state.





TimNJ said:


> If you are dissatified, talk to the govenor of your state.


........huh?

What would a Governor have to do with this?

*This is Federa*l:

For example, assume an estate of $3.5 million in 2006. There are two beneficiaries who will each receive equal shares of the estate. The maximum allowable credit is $2 million for that year, so the taxable value is therefore $1.5 million. Since it is 2006, the tax rate on that $1.5 million is 46%, so the total taxes paid would be $690,000. Each beneficiary will receive $1,000,000 of untaxed inheritance and $405,000 from the taxable portion of their inheritance for a total of $1,405,000. This means the estate would have paid a taxable rate of 19.7%.........

That was $ 2M in 2006
2006 $2 million 46%
__________________________________
Current Fed Rate:
2012 $5.12 million 35%

Obama signed this into law:
2013* $1 million 55%
__________________________________

*State:*

Many U.S. states also impose their own estate or 
inheritance taxes[26] (see Ohio estate tax for an 
example), and some, such as Kentucky, impose 
both.[27] Some states "piggyback" on the *federal 
estate tax law* in regard to estates subject to tax 
___________________________________

It doesn't matter if it's a farm (why so many people
get in deep crap), all the assets may be in
land, farm equipment, etc. It will all be appraised
by the FEDS and whether it is used, kept, sold, or
burned to the ground, the descendants will have
to produce the tax on the value of the property.
____________________________________

You really should get your facts a bit more straight.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> 90% of the people do have the final say. The feds aren't getting one dime. The super wealthy are protected by multiple layers of tax shelters and trust funds and foundations.
> If you are dissatified, talk to the govenor of your state.


That's the way it should be and the other 10% should have it as well... Money in the hands of the individual is almost always better than in the hands of government...


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> Food stamps here in NJ pay $33 a week.
> So how many are getting rich off the system with $33 a week?
> The mayor of Newark was going to live for a week off $33 of food stamps.
> It will be interesting to see what he bought and ate for $33.


Governor Cristie should try that diet too.


----------



## jmacd (Jul 14, 2009)

Bunited, nicely done! 

The problem is Tim just new that is wasn't so. He and 51% of the population either know it is not so, or don't care so they vote for the party that keeps giving. 

They only take notice when it is them that is giving instead of taking.


----------



## Bunited2 (May 30, 2011)

jmacd said:


> Bunited, nicely done!
> 
> The problem is Tim just new that is wasn't so. He and 51% of the population either know it is not so, or don't care so they vote for the party that keeps giving.
> 
> They only take notice when it is them that is giving instead of taking.



Thanks,

But we really don't want to be bothered with those
silly little things called 'facts'.....right?


:cool2:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> Also, innovation has stopped producing jobs like it use to. It's almost as if we've reached a threshold.
> 
> Innovation use to create jobs but not so much anymore. Newspapers were once created by a group of type setters and machines that need to be manually operated without electricity. They were local papers. Then the web press was invented and they were very large machines, these machines were the result of innovation but more importantly we needed big factories to build them and that needed workers. Now we get it online. Look at the chain of jobs eliminated.
> 
> ...


Now I see what you were meaning. Thx!


----------



## mattsk8 (Dec 6, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Everything you said in your statements on the previous page :thumbup:.


Very well said! You pretty much said everything I was thinking but didn't want to type :whistling.

I seriously think we're on a crash course for slaves and super wealthy rulers, w/ no middle men.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

mattsk8 said:


> I seriously think we're on a crash course for slaves and super wealthy rulers, w/ no middle men.


Well it's been tried many times before over the centuries.....and we know how it always turns out!


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

mattsk8 said:


> Very well said! You pretty much said everything I was thinking but didn't want to type :whistling.
> 
> I seriously think we're on a crash course for slaves and super wealthy rulers, w/ no middle men.


Yeah, it doesn't look good going forward. I hate to see what things look like in 50 years if I am still alive.


----------



## riverflow49 (Jan 4, 2013)

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, without elaborating the internet is the "great equalizer" on a global scale. America was a nation that depended on human labor for everything. I can go online and outsource an incredible amount of jobs.
> 
> An example would be a machine shop. At one point that was a major American industry. Now, I can go online and have people from all over the world bid on making a CAD drawing. That job is being eliminated. I can have a guy in India write a CNC program for hardly nothing. That job is being eliminated in America. I can have parts machined the same way. I can eliminate all the middle men, more jobs lost..... and anybody can click on a keyboard.
> 
> ...



I just HAD to signup simply to reply to the above:

This is the BIGGEST load of misguided crap I think I have ever seen... The internet as the downfall of humanity!?! Oh good god where do I begin:

-America was NOT built on human labour; it was built on political and economic liberty - a banker at his desk was just as good as a guy in the wind and rain. Dont bring judgements into this over who 'contributes more'.
- More jobs lost in the OLD avenues yes, but what is lost in one is gained in another- why aren’t you a web designer, programmer, or marketer now? Because your holding onto your outdated modalities maybe?
- ppl may earn less (Bc u lost that job), but prices also fall. People no longer need to pay for television, or newspaper over the internet. Most don’t realise this because of their debt and prejudices, but thats a whole nother thing..
- Working from home (on the internet) also eliminates costs: travelling costs, office space, etc – this is a GOOD thing if you can do so, not the downfall of an economy.
- That comment about access to information being dangerous is pure evil.. and wrong.. and hypocritical considering you are on using that very internet (hub of all information), and activelty contributing to the ‘downfall of humanity’ with your over 2000 posts - but lets all use pens and paper and wait a month just to get an ink refill simply bc this guy doenst want to keep up and is resentful that he lost his job. Also poverty was sky high in times past, now much less-not least bc of AUTOMATION that allows for mass distribution of food stamps, etc.
- More availability on the internet means cheaper prices wherever they may come from - if it wernt for the internet, things would be even worse than they are now – most of your items come from cheap labour china, if not, then youd be paying more than triple. Also, increased suppliers also by default means increased DEMAND- you can also find CLIENTS from wider places and advertise more and cheaper on the internet- yet you act like the internet is a leech of your business!
- You also say the internet is devoid of innovation when it is the ONLY thing being innovative now; the iphone is just a small scale internet device! The iphone is credited as boosting the millennial economy-you going to deny that??!

*exhales*

..Christ i could go on all day - those posts were so wrong its unbelievable...


Ultimately, you just sound like you’re miffed that your menial job has been handed to a machine and don’t realise the benefit automation has and the new opportunities that would be aviabile to you if only you let go and diversified.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, riverflow, I don't think you read that in context, and you aren't getting off to a very good start here.

It's a long forum, but read the whole thing if you want to figure out what is really meant by this post. If I remember correctly he was speaking of adapting to the changing world, not damning it.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

riverflow49 said:


> I just HAD to signup simply to reply to the above:
> 
> This is the BIGGEST load of misguided crap I think I have ever seen... The internet as the downfall of humanity!?! Oh good god where do I begin:
> 
> ...


Welcome to contractor talk. Why don't you go to the introductions section and tell us about yourself. Also, please take the time to fill out your profile. 

BTW, I like the way you threw out some text lingo in there. I guess that's almost like being bilingual. :laughing:


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

And I am quite sure Ocono does not have a menial job, nor has he lost it.......... Pretty sure he owns and runs a good sized plumbing company.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

riverflow49 is not a contractor. He won't be back.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

That was funny.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

ryanshull said:


> And I am quite sure Ocono does not have a menial job, nor has he lost it.......... Pretty sure he owns and runs a good sized plumbing company.


Just me and my truck bud. Nothing special.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Oconomowoc said:


> Just me and my truck bud. Nothing special.


There's something special about a man and his truck, Mike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

What did that guy say?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Mud Master said:


> What did that guy say?


He said I'm special.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> He said I'm special.


You are definitely special....:jester:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Alright now. Don't piss in my Coffee.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> between the already announced lay offs, the shuttering of hundreds of businesses, the cut back on hours from 35 to 29... the non stop spending of our private Federal Reserve (devaluing the currency = inflation) the tax increases on not just businesses, but also sole proprieters (which are set to be slammed) the increase costs in EVERYTHING as inflation hits double digit marks...
> 
> and the fact that now our govt wants to force everyone to purchase health insurance or pay a 'fine'
> 
> ...


You can get insurance for $90 a month. Most people can afford insurance. Do they have cable TV? Most people do. They can cancel their cable television and live a more frugal life so they can pay insurance.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's not the point. Why should the gov force you to eliminate your cable (relaxation from working) to force you to buy insurance you probably didn't want or don't need.

Set it up as single payer (extra taxes taken out) and 100% voluntary. If you want it you choose to pay the extra taxes and you get to have gov doctors and gov medication. Probably not the best compared to private costly insurance, but probably better than nothing.

That way the people who want it can have it. Only thing is you'll need a job.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Set it up as single payer (extra taxes taken out) and 100% voluntary. If you want it you choose to pay the extra taxes and you get to have gov doctors and gov medication. Probably not the best compared to private costly insurance, but probably better than nothing.
> 
> That way the people who want it can have it. Only thing is you'll need a job.


Part of the problem with making it voluntary, Leo, is that it won't succeed. That's why (in Canada, where I used to live for example) Dr's & hospitals are not permitted to be set up privately. They are all required to be part of the govt socialized healthcare system. With no other option (competition), people don't easily realize that they are getting substandard medicine. Dr's & hospitals there must operate under the govt regulations.

Remember, the govt hates competition. It only succeeds in making them look bad.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm betting that there would be a lot of people that would sign up for it, like I said you need a job to sign up because you will be taxed on your earnings to be able to sign up for it.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I guess you could be right. There's way more "low information" people out there these days than I thought!


----------

